# Best Comfort Zone In Canada? - Alberta!



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I always knew I liked our weather:

Best comfort zone in Canada
Weather guru shocked by his own data

Brock Harrison

The Edmonton Journal; with files from The Canadian Press

August 24, 2005

EDMONTON - The next time you frost your eyebrows and lose all feeling in your cheeks while scraping ice off your windshield during a raging winter blizzard, remember -- Alberta has the most comfortable weather in the country.
What's that you say? That's crazy? Tell that to Toronto's David Phillips, a senior climatologist with Environment Canada, who has spent bits and pieces of the last five years analysing three decades worth of weather data to arrive at that seemingly silly conclusion.
"I know it sounds a little crazy; people tend of think of Alberta as one long winter, but in terms of year-round comfort, nobody can beat it," Phillips said.
Phillips's analysis pitted the provinces and territories against each other in 70 different weather categories, 24 of which he calls "comfort indicators," using uninterrupted climate data accumulated since 1971 from weather stations across Canada.
British Columbia would top the comfort list, Phillips thought when he embarked on the exhaustive project.
With its mild winters, warm summers and sparse snowfall, he was almost ready to crown the coastal province before his study was concluded.
It turns out there was more to "comfort" than even he thought.
"If there's anyone out there who shouldn't be surprised by weather data, it's me, and I was a little surprised by Alberta," Phillips said.
"But when I really think about it, I'd want warm springs, warm autumns, no smog, no freezing rain, light winds, low humidity, tolerable summers and not much snow. And that is Alberta."
Wait a minute, did he say "not much snow?" If there's anything Alberta winters are known for, it's frigid temperatures and driveway snow drifts that dwarf the average human. But here's where Phillips' findings get surprising.
Since 1971, Alberta has ranked eighth in total snowfall among the 13 provinces and territories, averaging 140 centimetres a year. The yearly snowfall average is 201 centimetres.
Our province also holds the distinction of having the most sunny days in cold months, with 115, and the most sunny days overall year round, with 312. It also ranked second in the fewest snow days each year with 60 and third in most days with light wind, with 296.
The combinations make for an unbeatable Canadian climate, Phillips says.
"Although it's clearly not based on the misery you guys have suffered this summer," he laughs.
What it is based on is a carefully crafted formula. Each weather station is weighted based on its geographic location and population density and assessed a percentage value.
Alberta's newfound claim to climate fame could even be used as a marketing tool, Phillips says.
"'Alberta -- Canada's most comfortable province,' I could maybe see that on a brochure," said Travel Alberta spokesman Don Boynton.
"Believe it or not, our weather really is a reason why people move and visit here."
University of Alberta climate expert Edward Lozowski gives half a laugh when told of Phillips' findings. He prefers the adjective "stimulating" to "comfortable" when describing Alberta's climate.

THE JOURNAL
Latest News

Best comfort zone in Canada

<< PREVIOUS | 1 | 2

CREDIT: John Lucas, The Journal, file
#1 lowest annual snowfall



...Continued
"It forces us to change and adapt and at times it's a real challenge," he said. "I'm not so sure about comfortable. We have floods, we have droughts, we have tornadoes, we have hail and we have snow and cold. I guess we don't have hurricanes, so that's good."
Phillips expects a few eyebrows to be raised by his findings, but says Albertans should realize how good they have it.
"Like most people, Albertans tend to focus on the negative, which is the cold, but that's just one aspect in really a very nice climate."
The study found that Nova Scotia is the warmest province year-round, Saskatchewan has the most sunlight at 2,206 hours a year, and B.C. has the fewest snow days, lightest winds and warmest springs.
New Brunswick has the hottest summers while P.E.I. has the most humid summers. Ontario has the most thunderstorm days at 22 per year. The coldest place is Nunavut.

PROVINCIAL RANKINGS
1. Alberta
2. Saskatchewan
3. British Columbia
4. Ontario
5. New Brunswick
6. Prince Edward Island
7. Yukon
8. Nova Scotia
9. Manitoba
10. Northwest Territories
11. Nunavut
12. Newfoundland
13. Quebec
ALBERTA'S RANKINGS
Category Rank Value
Lowest annual snowfall 1st 140 cm
Sunniest year-round 2nd 2,203 hours/year
Most dry days 3rd 239 days
Sunniest spring 4th 674 hours
Hottest summer 5th 21.8 C average
Warmest year-round 5th 1.7 C average
Fewest freezing days 5th 203 days
Humidex days above 30 C 7th 9 days
Coldest winter 8th -19 C average
Ran with fact boxes "Provincial Rankings" and "Alberta'sRankings" which have been appended to this story.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

David Phillips did say that NL's weather was difficult to compute because of the vast difference between eastern N's weather, central and western N's weather, and Labrador's weather. Thus, we had four areas contributing negatives into the fray. This was also the case with ON and PQ.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Too funny.

While I play a round of golf in January in my shorts, I'll remember this article.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Methinks one needs to view those stats through frost tinted glasses  One thing is for sure, after last Summer's lousy effort, this Summer has been spectacular. Roll on Autumn and all the beautiful leaves. We lived in San Diego for 3 years and really missed the seasonal changes.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

jicon said:


> Too funny.
> 
> While I play a round of golf in January in my shorts, I'll remember this article.


Yeah, as long as it's not in public, you sick puppy.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I Love Alberta, i lived there for 8 years in Calgary. I love Calgary as well.

Buuuuuuuuuut, There are two seasons in Calgary, Winter and Stampede!!!!!!!

Chinooks are very nice in winter though.

Although, in Calgary, you can experience every season in a 24 hour span! LMAO!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

My comfort zone is cuddled up with my partner - I don't care which province.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> David Phillips did say that NL's weather was difficult to compute because of the vast difference between eastern N's weather, central and western N's weather, and Labrador's weather. Thus, we had four areas contributing negatives into the fray. This was also the case with ON and PQ.


Dr. G, hope you're not trying to get the "honour" of the worst weather in Canada for NL...


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Lol. Yah, Newfoundland weather isn't that great. I don't mind out weather here in Ontario, but I do like the no humidity aspect of Alberta. I also quite enjoy the cold.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The weather in Alberta was very good. Even at -30C it really was not that bad. Believe me when I say that I love my hometown when I lived there, someone is going to have to really offer me a good job and good pay for me to ever live there again.

Vancouver rules.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

This is clearly an artifact of how the 'comfort factors' were weighted.

Sure, Alberta has sun during the winter, for the few hours that it peeks above the Southern horizon, and there's no arguing that the humidity is tolerable.

But it's freaking cold and dark in the winter, and the 'skeeters make off with small children during the summer, so saying Alberta has the most comfortable climate is rather a stretch.

I'd certainly take the humidity and occasional rain in Victoria over the mosquitoes and -46 in Edmonton any day.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, re your question "Dr. G, hope you're not trying to get the 'honour' of the worst weather in Canada for NL...", we were robbed of having the worst weather. The weather is actually improving somewhat here in St.John's, at least in the 28 years I have been here.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Comparing whole provinces is just silly. The areas are just too large to make practical comparisons.
In southern Ontario we have London in the middle of the snow belt. Things can be miserable there in the winter but fine in Windsor to the west and T.O. to the east.
Victoria and the southwest coast of BC have entirely different weather from the interior. It makes no sense to average out the whole province.

I don't think anyone would be surprised that southwest BC would have the best climate if you compared much smaller regions throughout the country.

No one is envious of Alberta or Saskatchewan weather no matter how well you paint the pretty picture.

On the other hand, jicon, I hate you, you lucky bastard.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Until I've lived in every province I won't atempt to make a judgement on best and worst but, I have lived in Vancouver, Calgary and Montreal and I will say Calgary won for me. 

What about BC you say? Yeah, I agree, that's a VERY close call, I had a fantastic summer there in 2002 when we didn't have a single days rain between April and September but the best thing about Calgary is that the air is quite dry. 

I'll give you an example. Whilst living in Calgary I was playing rec hockey and had the misfortune of breaking my arm in four places. Due to the severity of the break I wasn't allowed to remove the sling at any time, even to change it or put on a top. Because of this I was forced to live in hockey sweaters for three months during winter because they were the only things big enough to fit over my body and broken arm. One evening I was walking home from a Flames game at minus 22 degrees and, whilst very cold, it was bearable and nothing like minus 22 here in Montreal. 

I would compare Montreals minus 22 with Calgarys minus 35. The moisture in the air really makes that much difference. Even in summer anything over 25 can get really humid here. 

Add to that the chinooks which raise the temperature by 20 degrees for up to two weeks at a time during winter, and the magnificent blue velvet colour that the sky takes on because of them and I'll take a Calgary season any day. My apartment used to look at the Calgary skyline from the fourteenth floor in Connaught and I used to sit for hours and marvel at the colour of that sky.

I will admit here that I am VERY biased towards Calgary. I have some great friends there and I love the city. I also grew up in Australia so the snow still holds a little novelty for me (even though I've lived here for years) and a white christmas is something very special when you're used to Dec 25th being over 30 degrees celsius! Don't get me wrong, Montreal rocks but the weather wins hands down in Calgary.

Greetings to all the Albertans here, every time the humidity hits ridiculous levels in summer or the winter gets ridiculously cold here I envy all of you.

All the best,

Bruce


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Rob said:


> On the other hand, jicon, I hate you, you lucky bastard.


Average house price has hit $350k... with no sign of slowing down. Two houses down, a fairly average looking home sold for $647k... maybe next year, the city will build a sidewalk in front of their home!! There are disadvantages.

I'll point out that I know hell, growing up in Flin Flon. Plugging in the car, waiting for the car to warm up... dreading shovelling snow, going to the store, or walking the dog while its -50... signal indicators busting due to the cold, clutch sticking to the floor... ughh..

I used to hate the mosquitos in the summer, and the humidity and heat when it hit 36 in the summer.

However, I reminisce the sun going down around midnight, northern lights, and thunderstorms... how I miss thunderstorms... I also miss my childhood building huge snowforts in the winter.


----------

